# can bearded dragons have strokes?



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

i went in to check on my bearded dragon which i checked just an hour before and he was all flat so i picked him up and he just flopped in my hand (kind of like when u hold a water dragon and it plays dead) so i tried to open his mouth and he nipped me so i thought he would be ok checked on him again an hour later and he was still the same i opened his mouth and sprayed in it and he swallowed it i sprayed him and he didnt flinch which was unlike him. i phoned a few pet shops up and told them and they were saying did i feed him something 2 big i said no i mean i know what im dong as i have had beardies for ages and this has never happened before. i took him to a local pet shop and they said he may be paraylsed or may have had a stroke and they told me to put him in the freezer for ten hours to kill him (u can imagine what i told him!!!) i tried to phone the vets and they told me that the vet who deals with lizards wasnt available for 2 weeks so i phoned a few others and none deal with them either i am now onto the phone to another one which a pet shop ave me the thing is its engaged and has been all bloody day. i think he is going to die but i really want to know what has happened. anyone heard of a beardie doing this before? i forgot to add i seen him moving and he didnt use his legs he wriggled using his tail as if he cant move his arms or legs and he hasnt eaten for a week either. thanks


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

sounds bad  
Can't belive the pet shop told you to put him in the freezer ! you should report them, other customers may listen to them idiots!

I hope he pulls through but i've got no idea


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

Im so sorry, hope he gets better. I cant believe the pet shop said that.


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

i hope so 2 but i dont think he is going to . i forgot to mention that he cant pooh properly and when he does its sort of a light green colour and i woke up this morning to find him in a little pool of water with white bits in im guesing its his wee.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

do u dust the food?


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

i know they said when they have new eggs freshly hatched they put them in the freezer if they have a missing arm or a few toes.


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

yeah its not calcium defficiency or anything like that coz i have plenty of it and i have other beardies that are fine.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

okay im not sure then poor thing i hpoe he gets better i know mine is lazy but when i put a wax worm in there she will run after it try a waxworm.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Ahhh sorry to hear about your Bearded dragon, hope its ok.
Dawn


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

got an appointment ten past 5 today. hope it works out for him. if not he will be missed a lot.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

good luck


----------



## mrbojangels (Jun 7, 2007)

Hope that he gets well again.let us know, and good luck at the vets.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

good luck! i hope he pulls through, let us know what happens


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Best of luck.
It may have been a stroke caused by over heating, hyperthermia isnt it?
And if he had lots of water with his urate then he could somehow have too much water in him which is odd if he was also too hot.

Hope he is ok


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

FFS. I can't believe that pet shop :bash:. I really hope everything goes ok at the vets. Let us know what happens


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, poor lil' fella! I hope he pulls thru, that sounds so awful and its always made worse my not knowing why. Even if the worst happens I hope the vet can give you a few answers which will hopefully make it a bit easier to bare.

Good luck, hope he's ok


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I know you would have had your app by now... I understand if it didnt go wel you may not feel able to post at the moment but if you get a chance maybe you could update us.... I hope you and the beardie are ok xxx


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

I had a beardy do this last year, but i know why.
She went half paralyzed (her back end and legs). She ate and regurged a large black cricket.
I took her to the vets and there was nothing he could do. It killed her in 4 days.
I really wish you no upset by this, im simply saying i have encountered a paralyzed beardy.
The cricket had bitten her on the inside, and there was nothing i could do for her.

Yours sounds different, i wont descirbe what mine went through anymore as it may upset people. (it would me anyway)

Good luck with him! i would'nt worry about it being like mine, as said ive merely encountered paralyzsation in beardies before with my experience.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

i had a juvie mourning gecko do this. its front legs were tight on its sides pointing down and all it did was slightly wiggle its tail and it was totally paralyzed so i took it to get put down. could be a spine problem? dan


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

never heard of this sort of thing happening to a beardie.

My local pet shop has a female beardie called Rita (its not for sale, they just have her as a special case) who is completely paralyzed in all four of her limbs, possible exception that she can kind of move about with her tail and very slightly move her front two arms 

it was genetic and although they could make her limbs stronger (because she was in a state when they first got her) she would never be able to move on all fours again. She just flaps around in the viv but she doesnt appear in pain.

what i'm hoping is that although this is unlikely down to genetics at all, there's a chance that if your beardie survives this ordeal, it can live a healthy life still


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Hope the vet could do something - poor lil guy


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

aww wat a shame poor beardie.hope the vets can help.
i will say something tho about the whole freezer thing.i read in a herpetologist paper that they have found that freezing snakes,lizards etc does infact cause alot of pain its not a nice way to die. what a plonker for saying that to you.
best way to euthenise (sp) a rep is to let the vet do it with an injection.


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

thanks people. went to the vets but the vet decided not to be there when i got there and said to the receptionist come back at 9 anyway i just checked on him and he has died. R.I.P littleman


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

what would be the best thing to do? bury him?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

aww sorry to hear that mate. i had my cat cremated . you could cremate him if he meant a lot to you


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh im so so sorry to hear that....

I know if it was me Id bury my animal if I could ....

If its not possible perhaps plant a wee flower or something in memory..

sorry for your loss


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Ahhhh Im so sorry, ahhhh I feel for you.
Dawn


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

im so sorry, i know how painful it is, i cried solidy for 2 days


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

So sorry for your loss - when my beardie died we buried her in the garden and put a little vase with some small flowers there. It was two years ago but I still cry now when I think of her - she was our first reptile.


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

Bury him. Gives a sense of closure methinks.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. At least its some dort of comfort to know he isn't suffering anymore. Burying or cremating him would be nice, so he has a bit of dignity and as the others said, some closure for you


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Oh im very sorry hun. 
rest in peace little guy.

I buried mine in the garden and planted flowers on top of her. They came out in the spring, but i need to plant some more now.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

ive only just read this post as i knew i couldnt offer BD advice,so sorry to hear what happened,i found a terrapin once that was huge and i couldnt keep it and the pet shop told me to put it in the freezer,they said as they are cold blooded they would go to sleep then die,i didnt its downright cruel,i managed to find the owners anyways sorry for your lose,hes not in pain anymore RIP little beardie


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

sorry for your loss

RIP little guy


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

firstly im really sorry to hear about your bd, R.I.P little guy.

I am seriously appalled by what the petshop said I cant believe it to be honest, he would of been in the freezer slowly freezing to death and in great pain, I cant believe anyone would suggest this to any vertebrate animal, what pet shop was it? name and shame


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

SiUK said:


> I cant believe anyone would suggest this to any vertebrate animal, what pet shop was it? name and shame


Quite a few of the food suppliers for our snakes do that. They just get the mice/rats unconscious beforehand. It's quite humane (Mice, that is) they just go to sleep and don't wake up.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

mice/rats are warm blooded,how can it not be incredibly painful? i think even with cold blooded animals its an effing outrage,the petshop that told me to do it was closed down for animal cruelty but this was at least 8 years ago so its been common pratice which i think is very sad,some people new to reps or short of money might actually do this instead of seeing a vet if they keep telling people this is kind,humane and acceptable,its not its bloody cruel


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

R.I.P little one


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon (Apr 11, 2007)

R.I.P Lil guy, Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Mr.Monty (Jun 6, 2007)

hi there sorry to hear about your loss but the exact same thing happened to me with my big male beardie a few weeks ago, the thing that puzzled me though was that he was only about 4 years old. i was able to keep him alive for about 4 weeks but it got to the point where he could not even lift his head up out of the sand.


----------



## Mr.Monty (Jun 6, 2007)

and see if a pet shop told he that i would give him/her a swift crack in the jaw and lots of abuse.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

so sorry for your loss.
r.i.p wee beardie


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

So sorry for your loss, losing any animal is like losing a limb or a member of your Human family.

I would go for a nice burial, say a few words, and put a nice plant or small tree on top to remind you, also protect the poor little thing from digging animals.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Samr thing has happned to loads of babie beardies in our local shop [which is renowned for its poor husbandry] I put it down to 
THEM NOT USING SUPPLEMENTS
FEEDING UN GUTLOADED CRIX FROM TUB
NO DECENT BASK
VIV TOO SMALL TO MAINTAIN COOL END
NO VEG
NOT OFFERING WATER ATALL except in a dish these never drink from

and a few other things... not suprising really but I cant see why this happnes if they are being cared for at home by you guys.

Sorry for both your losses.


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

thanks everyone i buried him this morning he looked peaceful i planted a little tree on top of him. its really sad and i am teary eyed just writing this and i dont often get like that. thank you all.


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mrbojangels (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh bud so sorry...thinking of you x from Chrisy


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Thats awful, so sorry for your loss.. 

Condolences, Bryan and Nat..


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

thanks its hard to think that somethins so small and young can make u feel really sad. thank you all once again.


----------



## kezzaturk (Mar 25, 2015)

*suspected stroke could be ear infection..*

Three days ago we awoke to find our Beardie Rex was not at all well. We adopted him 2 months ago and he is very much part of the family already.He is estimated around 6 years old.
He appeared to be limp,tilted to one side. He was unable to walk and had no strength. He was going around in circles when he tryed to walk,also very stressed and refusing food.
At the vets he agreed with us at first tho did state the stroke was very rare in Beardies..after investigating the vet now feels Rex has a middle ear infection. He admitted an injection into his back leg with instructions the *****ister further antibiotics over the next week. Rex seemed to get worse before he got better and we have watched him very carefully trying to make him as comfortable as possible, hes no energy for fuss,hardly moves when the door is opened and refuses food of any sort, he just wants peace and quiet .We removed his log etc so he has as much room to slither around as he needs without hurting himself.If picked up he panics as he did when we first took him to the vets..i think it probably makes him very dizzy and he turns onto his back uncontrolably.This was extremely upsetting to see..
Today however day 3 he came to the front of the cage and rested his head over the edge,his eyes are reacting when we sooth him and were hoping hes turned the corner..hes had two worms and lifted onto his front paws for a moment...
Please take your pet to a vet..many dont because of the cost..£49.50 for visit and meds was well worth the peace of mind he gave us..and worth every penny..will keep you posted


----------



## Dustin Roberts (Apr 15, 2021)

exoticpetkeeper said:


> i went in to check on my bearded dragon which i checked just an hour before and he was all flat so i picked him up and he just flopped in my hand (kind of like when u hold a water dragon and it plays dead) so i tried to open his mouth and he nipped me so i thought he would be ok checked on him again an hour later and he was still the same i opened his mouth and sprayed in it and he swallowed it i sprayed him and he didnt flinch which was unlike him. i phoned a few pet shops up and told them and they were saying did i feed him something 2 big i said no i mean i know what im dong as i have had beardies for ages and this has never happened before. i took him to a local pet shop and they said he may be paraylsed or may have had a stroke and they told me to put him in the freezer for ten hours to kill him (u can imagine what i told him!!!) i tried to phone the vets and they told me that the vet who deals with lizards wasnt available for 2 weeks so i phoned a few others and none deal with them either i am now onto the phone to another one which a pet shop ave me the thing is its engaged and has been all bloody day. i think he is going to die but i really want to know what has happened. anyone heard of a beardie doing this before? i forgot to add i seen him moving and he didnt use his legs he wriggled using his tail as if he cant move his arms or legs and he hasnt eaten for a week either. thanks


Yes this has happened to me today my lizard out if nowhere of not eating for like a week just started to shake profusely and so we held her and tried some stuff like lay her on our hands and put in water like she might have over heated but then it happened again and again and the an hour goes by my mom gets home from work and checks in her and she is dead.


----------



## Dustin Roberts (Apr 15, 2021)

exoticpetkeeper said:


> yeah its not calcium defficiency or anything like that coz i have plenty of it and i have other beardies that are fine.


Calcium deficiency still could be possible even though you might not thniks so I'm pretty sure they have seizures from not having enough calcium, mine died today because of a stroke(we think) Because she wasn't eating or drinking so. Best of luck to you


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

You do realise this is an old thread from 2007?


----------

